
Is Earth Our Solar System’s Missing ‘Super-Earth’? - breadbox
https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/is-earth-our-solar-systems-missing-super-earth-5e5e6707ad3d
======
breadbox
Note that this article more or less flouts Betteridge's Law -- the answer is
very likely Yes.

